# Dragon Age (Saga)



## Livestrong (22 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno ci ha giocato? Io ho iniziato il primo (per la mezz ora al giorno che riesco a giocare  ), mi pare abbastanza tosto all'inizio (difficoltà difficile)


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Luglio 2013)

Son quei giochi che mi piacciono come idea, ma che diventano troppo poco "immediati" col passare del tempo, e hai "poche" opzioni.

Se uno gioca dal vivo a un gioco di ruolo tipo D&D, è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Luglio 2013)

Grazie al piffero, ci vogliono ore e ore però per giocare a D&D


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Io ho giocato al secondo, il primo non l'ho mai provato. Mi sono divertito parecchio ma non mi ha incollato alla sedia come altri giochi tipo Dragon's Dogma o Dark Souls, anche se Dragon Age merita di essere giocato per gli amanti del genere senza dubbio!


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero, ci vogliono ore e ore però per giocare a D&D



Nella vita ci vuole qualità 

A sto punto, se devo scegliere nerdata per nerdata, mi tuffo su "il tempio del male elementale" con relative espansioni gratuite online.


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

Isabela


----------



## Livestrong (26 Luglio 2013)

A me piace molto morrigan come personaggio... Comunque ho appena iniziato, Ma Allistair mi sta già sulle balls


----------



## Snape (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me piace molto morrigan come personaggio... Comunque ho appena iniziato, Ma Allistair mi sta già sulle balls



Dragon age 1 è l'ultimo GDR vero e puro per gli amanti del genere partorito negli ultimi tempi. Il 2 l'han fatto in poco tempo, per casual gamers e stuprando il GDR a favore di un semi action. 

Comunque gran gioco, mi hai fatto venire voglia di ricominciarlo da capo. Che razza hai scelto ?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Dragon age 1 è l'ultimo GDR vero e puro per gli amanti del genere partorito negli ultimi tempi. Il 2 l'han fatto in poco tempo, per casual gamers e stuprando il GDR a favore di un semi action.
> 
> Comunque gran gioco, mi hai fatto venire voglia di ricominciarlo da capo. Che razza hai scelto ?


Elfo dalish!

Comunque concordo, il 2 è nettamente inferiore. Comunque anche Sten è un bel personaggione secondo me, mentre odio a morte Allistair


----------



## Snape (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Elfo dalish!
> 
> Comunque concordo, il 2 è nettamente inferiore. Comunque anche Sten è un bel personaggione secondo me, mentre odio a morte Allistair



L'hai finito ? Dalish e che classe ? Perchè ogni inizio è diverso. Io ho iniziato con umano nobile, con mago..ora volevo provare o Nano, o Daelish ladro (e specializzarmi nel combat a distanza, che però diventa difficile). Il mago ai livelli alti è una bestia disumana, mentre il guerriero perde un po'.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Dalish ladro.

È difficile le prime ore, poi una volta potenziati i tank e le armi, assorbono colpi e te li ammazzi tutti con le abilità ad ampio raggio.

Fare il mago è troppo facile secondo me... Guerriero è ok ma un po' troppo action, si perde un po' il gusto della strategia ed inoltre i livelli più difficili sono praticamente impossibili.


----------



## Snape (3 Settembre 2013)

Infatti finirlo col guerriero fu molto dura, dovetti riprovare più e più volte e caricare salvataggi vecchi.

Ho iniziato pure io daelish ladro, e ho sterminato subito i 3 umani: voglio giocarmelo razzista in maniera delirante 

Tu hai pompato armi a due mani o arco ?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ho pompato l'arco, perchè se pompi le armi a due mani devi avere anche un'armatura bella pesante per reggere i colpi che prendi.


----------

